# Opensuse 11 and fedora 9 queries



## vamsi360 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi,

I installed opensuse 11 in dell inspiron 1525 and was totally annayed that the touchpad is not working properly and is irritating me.The upper part of the touchpad is acting as a mouse pointer that too slowly and the lower part is acting as a mouse button.This is really irritating for me.Please help..

In fedora only touchpad is acting as a mouse and clicking is not functioning.I have to use the leftclick and rightclick buttons to click.Please help.

I have heard that editing the xconf file does the trick.How to do it.Please also tell me how to make my network card (intex) to be detected in ubuntu,opensuse.It is clearly detected in fedora and mandriva.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 15, 2008)

Install the synaptics driver for the touchpad. Look in the package manager for a "touchpad" driver, and that should mostly be it.


----------



## sarincv (Nov 15, 2008)

Changing the config file solved my problem...

vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf


Section "InputDevice"
  Driver       "synaptics"
  Identifier   "Mouse[3]"
  Option       "AccelFactor" "0.1"
  Option       "BottomEdge" "800"
  Option       "CircScrollDelta" "0"
  Option       "CircScrollTrigger" "0"
  Option       "CircularScrolling" "0"
  Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
  Option       "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "15"
  Option       "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "15"
  Option       "Emulate3Buttons" "on"
  Option       "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"
  Option       "FingerHigh" "15"
  Option       "FingerLow" "14"
  Option       "HorizScrollDelta" "20"
  Option       "LeftEdge" "120"
  Option       "MaxSpeed" "0.5"
  Option       "MaxTapMove" "110"
  Option       "MaxTapTime" "180"
  Option       "MinSpeed" "0.2"
  Option       "Name" "Touchpad"
  Option       "Protocol" "auto-dev"
  Option       "RightEdge" "800"
  Option       "SHMConfig" "on"
  Option       "TopEdge" "120"
  Option       "UpDownScrolling" "1"
  Option       "Vendor" "ALPS"
  Option       "VertScrollDelta" "20"
  Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection


----------



## vamsi360 (Nov 20, 2008)

thanks for touchpad quiery but what about the network card( intex) being detected in ubuntu

Also my Dell BT travel mouse is not working in gnome environment nor do my Dell Bluetooth Headset nor do any bluetooth device.How to get out of this problem.


----------



## vamsi360 (Nov 25, 2008)

sarincv said:


> Changing the config file solved my problem...
> 
> vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> ...



This didnot fix the problem.
Please provide another alternative


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 25, 2008)

I've Open SUSE 11(x64) installed and this my fdisk -l and menu.lst file outputs respectively.

```
Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x000c263a

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1               1       13055   104857600    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda2   *       13056       13068      104422+  83  Linux
/dev/sda3           13069       14374    10490445   83  Linux
/dev/sda4           14375       19335    39849232+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
/dev/sda5           14375       18291    31463271   83  Linux
/dev/sda6           18292       19335     8385898+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

Disk /dev/sdb: 400.0 GB, 400088457216 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 48641 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x15331533

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdb1   *           1       13054   104856223+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sdb2           13055       48640   285844545    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
/dev/sdb5           13055       15665    20972826    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sdb6           15666       28719   104856223+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sdb7           28720       48640   160015401    7  HPFS/NTFS

Disk /dev/sdc: 640.1 GB, 640135028736 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 77825 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x65276527

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdc1   *           1        5222    41945683+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sdc2            5223       44385   314576797+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sdc3           44386       72604   226663756    7  HPFS/NTFS
Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.
/dev/sdc4           72604       77826    41944064    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
/dev/sdc5           72604       77826    41943040    7  HPFS/NTFS
```


```
# Modified by YaST2. Last modification on Wed Oct 22 10:27:29 UTC 2008
default 1
timeout 8
gfxmenu (hd0,1)/message
##YaST - activate

###Don't change this comment - YaST2 identifier: Original name: xen###
title Xen -- openSUSE 11.0 - 2.6.25.5-1.1
    root (hd0,1)
    kernel /xen.gz 
    module /vmlinuz-2.6.25.5-1.1-xen root=/dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_ST3160215AS_9RA520LZ-part3 resume=/dev/sda6 splash=silent showopts vga=0x317
    module /initrd-2.6.25.5-1.1-xen

###Don't change this comment - YaST2 identifier: Original name: linux###
title openSUSE 11.0 - 2.6.25.5-1.1
    root (hd0,1)
    kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.25.5-1.1-default root=/dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_ST3160215AS_9RA520LZ-part3 resume=/dev/sda6 splash=silent showopts vga=0x323
    initrd /initrd-2.6.25.5-1.1-default

###Don't change this comment - YaST2 identifier: Original name: failsafe###
title Failsafe -- openSUSE 11.0 - 2.6.25.5-1.1
    root (hd0,1)
    kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.25.5-1.1-default root=/dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_ST3160215AS_9RA520LZ-part3 showopts ide=nodma apm=off acpi=off noresume edd=off x11failsafe vga=0x317
    initrd /initrd-2.6.25.5-1.1-default

###Don't change this comment - YaST2 identifier: Original name: xen-xen###
title XEN
    root (hd0,1)
    kernel /xen.gz 
    module /vmlinuz-xen root=/dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_ST3160215AS_9RA520LZ-part3 resume=/dev/sda6 splash=silent showopts vga=0x317
    module /initrd-xen

###Don't change this comment - YaST2 identifier: Original name: windows 1###
title XP
  rootnoverify (hd1,1)
  chainloader +1
 
###Don't Change this comment - YaST2 identifier: Original name: windows 2###  
title Vista
  rootnoverify (hd2,0)
  chainloader +1

###Don't change this comment - YaST2 identifier: Original name: Linux other 1###
title Linux other 1
    rootnoverify (hd0,1)
    chainloader (hd2,1)+1

###Don't change this comment - YaST2 identifier: Original name: Linux other 2###
title Linux other 2
    rootnoverify (hd0,1)
    chainloader (hd2,2)+1

###Don't change this comment - YaST2 identifier: Original name: Linux other 3###
title Linux other 3
    rootnoverify (hd0,1)
    chainloader (hd2,3)+1
```

Now the trouble is:


I'm able to boot into Vista but not into XP, what changes should I make in menu.lst to do so?
I made 4 folders and mounted the 3 NTFS partitions of 640GB HDD and 1 NTFS partition of 160GB HDD, but the trouble is that now I'm not able to write anything in these mounted partitions even though the permission has been set to 777.
I've source code of my LAN and Audio, please tell me how to install 'em?


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2008)

1TB mein kya bhara hua hai snake ji 

1.
use this code



> title WindowsXP
> rootnoverify   (hd1,0)
> map (hd0) (hd1)
> map (hd1) (hd0)
> ...


2.
use ntfs-3g as filesystem type

3.
Everything is given in that readme.txt file 

NOTE: Your 640GB HDD looks in bad shape


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 25, 2008)

T159 said:


> 1TB mein kya bhara hua hai snake ji
> 
> 1.
> use this code
> ...


What does this mapping does, care to explain this code?
Can i change the filesystem now? BTW who's filesystem are u telling me to change, Windows? What makes my 640GB in bad shape?


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> What does this mapping does, care to explain this code?
> Can i change the filesystem now? BTW who's filesystem are u telling me to change, Windows? What makes my 640GB in bad shape?


Map basically fools your BIOS into thinking that the second HDD (hd1) is actually primary, as Win Xp likes to boot from primary HDD only. 

No, no need to change filesystem. Just install ntfs-3g and then if you mount them at boot then use ntfs-3g instead of simply ntfs

```
# 160GB Ubuntu XP
UUID=64D0480ED047E540 /media/deb ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
UUID=FC409AB8409A795A /media/evt ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
```
The bold part looks the problem, so don't format this HDD partition without backup

```
Disk /dev/sdc: 640.1 GB, 640135028736 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 77825 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x65276527

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdc1   *           1        5222    41945683+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sdc2            5223       44385   314576797+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sdc3           44386       72604   226663756    7  HPFS/NTFS
[B]Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.[/B]
/dev/sdc4           72604       77826   41944064    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
/dev/sdc5           72604       77826   41943040    7  HPFS/NTFS
```


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok, now take a look at the readme file my LAN drivers and tell me how to install 'em

```
Linux* Base Driver for the Atheros(R) AR8121/AR8113 PCI-E Ethernet Adapter
==========================================================================

Contents
========

- In This Release
- Building and Installation
- Command Line Parameters
- Additional Configurations
- Known Issues
- Support

In This Release
===============

This file describes the Linux* Base Driver for the Atheros(R) AR8121/AR8113 PCI-E 
Ethernet Adapter, version 1.0.0.5 This driver supports the 2.4.x and 2.6.x kernels.

This driver is only supported as a loadable module at this time. Atheros is not 
supplying patches against the kernel source to allow for static linking of 
the driver. For questions related to hardware requirements, refer to the 
documentation supplied with your Atheros(R) adapter. All hardware 
requirements listed apply to use with Linux.

Building and Installation
=========================

To build a binary RPM* package of this driver, run 'rpmbuild -tb 
<filename.tar.gz>'. Replace <filename.tar.gz> with the specific filename of 
the driver.

NOTE: For the build to work properly, the currently running kernel MUST match 
      the version and configuration of the installed kernel sources. If you 
      have just recompiled the kernel reboot the system now.

      RPM functionality has only been tested in Red Hat distributions.

1. Move the base driver tar file to the directory of your choice. For example,
   use /home/username/arl1e or /usr/local/src/arl1e.

2. Untar/unzip archive:

     tar zxf arl1e-x.x.x.x.tar.gz

3. Change to the driver src directory:

     cd arl1e-x.x.x.x/src/

4. Compile the driver module:

     make install

   The binary will be installed as:

     /lib/modules/<KERNEL VERSION>/kernel/drivers/net/arl1e.[k]o

   The install locations listed above are the default locations. They might 
   not be correct for certain Linux distributions. For more information, 
   see the ldistrib.txt file included in the driver tar.

5. Install the module:

     insmod arl1e <parameter>=<value>

6. Assign an IP address to the interface by entering the following, where
   x is the interface number:

     ifconfig ethx <IP_address>

7. Verify that the interface works. Enter the following, where <IP_address>
   is the IP address for another machine on the same subnet as the interface 
   that is being tested:

     ping  <IP_address> 

Command Line Parameters
=======================

If the driver is built as a module, the  following optional parameters are 
used by entering them on the command line with the modprobe or insmod command
using this syntax:

     modprobe arl1e [<option>=<VAL1>,<VAL2>,...]

     insmod arl1e [<option>=<VAL1>,<VAL2>,...] 

For example, with two L001 PCIE adapters, entering:

     insmod arl1e TxMemSize=80,128
loads the arl1e driver with 8KB TX memory for the first adapter and 10KB TX memory 
for the second adapter.

The default value for each parameter is generally the recommended setting,
unless otherwise noted.

    NOTES: A descriptor describes a data buffer and attributes related to the 
           data buffer. This information is accessed by the hardware.

MediaType
Valid Range: 0-4
    0    - auto-negotiate at all supported speeds
    1    - only link at 100Mbps Full Duplex
    2    - only link at 100Mbps Half Duplex
    3    - only link at 10Mbps Full Duplex
    4    - only link at 10Mbps Half Duplex
Default Value: 0
    MediaType forces the line speed/duplex to the specified value in 
    megabits per second(Mbps). If this parameter is not specified or is set 
    to 0 and the link partner is set to auto-negotiate, the board will 
    auto-detect the correct speed. 

IntModTimer
Valid Range: 50-65000
Default Value: 100
    This value represents the minmum interval between interrupts controller 
    generated. 

RxMemBlock
Valid Range: 16-512 
Default Value: 64
    This value is the number of receice memory block allocated by the driver. 
    Increasing this value allows the driver to buffer more incoming packets. 
    Each memory block is 1536 bytes.

    NOTE: Depending on the available system resources, the request for a
    higher number of receive descriptors may be denied.  In this case,
    use a lower number.

TxMemSize
Valid Range: 4-64
Default Value: 8
    This value is the number KB of transmit memory allocated by the driver. 
    Increasing this value allows the driver to queue more transmits.

    NOTE: Depending on the available system resources, the request for a
    higher number of transmit descriptors may be denied.  In this case,
    use a lower number.

FlashVendor
Valid Range: 0-2
Default Value: 0
    This value standards on vendor of spi flash used by the adapter.
    0 for Atmel, 1 for SST, 2 for ST
    

Additional Configurations
=========================

  Configuring the Driver on Different Distributions
  -------------------------------------------------

  Configuring a network driver to load properly when the system is started is
  distribution dependent. Typically, the configuration process involves adding
  an alias line to /etc/modules.conf as well as editing other system startup 
  scripts and/or configuration files. Many popular Linux distributions ship 
  with tools to make these changes for you. To learn the proper way to 
  configure a network device for your system, refer to your distribution 
  documentation. If during this process you are asked for the driver or module 
  name, the name for the Linux Base Driver for the Atheros AR8121/AR8113 is arl1e
  
  As an example, if you install the arl1e driver for two AR8121/AR8113 adapters 
  (eth0 and eth1) and set the speed and duplex to 10full and 100half, add the 
  following to modules.conf:

       alias eth0 arl1e
       alias eth1 arl1e
       options arl1e Speed=10,100 Duplex=2,1

  Viewing Link Messages
  ---------------------

  Link messages will not be displayed to the console if the distribution is 
  restricting system messages. In order to see network driver link messages 
  on your console, set dmesg to eight by entering the following:

       dmesg -n 8

  NOTE: This setting is not saved across reboots.


Known Issues
============

NOTE: For distribution-specific information, see the ldistrib.txt file 
      included in the driver tar.

  Driver Compilation
  ------------------

  When trying to compile the driver by running make install, the following
  error may occur: 

      "Linux kernel source not configured - missing version.h"

  To solve this issue, create the version.h file by going to the Linux source 
  tree and entering:

      make include/linux/version.h.


Support
=======

For general information, go to the Atheros support website at:

    *support.atheros.com

If an issue is identified with the released source code on the supported
kernel with a supported adapter, email the specific information related to 
the issue to xiong.huang@atheros.com

License
=======

This software program is released under the terms of a license agreement 
between you ('Licensee') and Atheros. Do not use or load this software or any 
associated materials (collectively, the 'Software') until you have carefully 
read the full terms and conditions of the LICENSE located in this software 
package. By loading or using the Software, you agree to the terms of this 
Agreement. If you do not agree with the terms of this Agreement, do not 
install or use the Software.

* Other names and brands may be claimed as the property of others.
```

Remember, I'm on Open SUSE 11 x64 

Any ideas???


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 13, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> What does this mapping does, care to explain this code?
> Can i change the filesystem now? BTW who's filesystem are u telling me to change, Windows? What makes my 640GB in bad shape?


 
@Plasma_Snake------>if you have any problem with bootloaders if you want to avid them in future use easybsd.

*neosmart.net*

 to solve  any problems with bootloader in a simple way rather than the complex manner
Be sure you donot install linux distros into the MBR(Master Boot Record) so that you donot get more than one menu.Then boot into Vista launch easybcd and add the linux entries to the Vista bootloader.It's that easy.No bootloader problems whatsoever


----------

